# Xenesthis immanis



## fartkowski (Jan 30, 2007)

how is this species to take care of?
i heard they kind of like it on the moister side
are they kind of like blondi's ?
i keep my blondi on potting soil with a large water dish
would this be acceptable for Xenesthis immanis  as well
any info on these guys will help
thanks


----------



## Brian S (Jan 30, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> how is this species to take care of?
> i heard they kind of like it on the moister side
> are they kind of like blondi's ?
> i keep my blondi on potting soil with a large water dish
> ...


Yeah keep like Theraphosa, Pamphobeteus, Megaphobema etc. Give it some deep moist (not sogging wet) substrate. I prefer peat moss but as you know everyone has their own preference.


----------



## guitarlust (Feb 6, 2007)

what about temperament and cost? they are beautiful spiders and would love to own one.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 6, 2007)

Here in UK £40 in a shop willl get you a 2inch+ X immanis, They have cold night tmps where they come from, i try to mimik a lil, and have a bigger temp drop for them during the night. As far as i can see, wet soil isnt half as bad for them as other species, i wouldnt recomend it, but if i spill to much water into the tank when watering or anything, it really is no biggy.
IMO they are quite easily to keep.
Damn sexy spider too, hehe


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Soul said:


> Here in UK £40 in a shop willl get you a 2inch+ X immanis, They have cold night tmps where they come from, i try to mimik a lil, and have a bigger temp drop for them during the night. As far as i can see, wet soil isnt half as bad for them as other species, i wouldnt recomend it, but if i spill to much water into the tank when watering or anything, it really is no biggy.
> IMO they are quite easily to keep.
> Damn sexy spider too, hehe


Lucky you, we have to shell out 4-5x as much in US Dollars to get the same T..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s7350195 (Feb 27, 2007)

*In israel*

hi
in israel i bought mine in around 100 us dollars


----------



## bmoretgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

at the hamburg show tom agosta was selling them for $175.  i thought that was kind of high.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 28, 2007)

bmoretgirl said:


> at the hamburg show tom agosta was selling them for $175.  i thought that was kind of high.


Thats not bad, I have seen 1 inch slings for $250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mina (Feb 28, 2007)

They are hard to find and expensive.  I've only seen one place that had them and it was for a 1 inch sling, $200.


----------



## bmoretgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Thats not bad, I have seen 1 inch slings for $250




GD thats alotta money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 28, 2007)

yea in the US the Xenesthis species are as pricey as P Metallica's.  But they are gorgeous T's.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 1, 2007)

i got my 1.5" from tarantula canada for $150
i think i might get another one soon
this one eats like a horse


----------



## s7350195 (Mar 1, 2007)

*breeding*

the reason for its steep price is that like many other big T's the eggsack is containing fewer offsprings due to size...
beside of that its a hard breeder..


----------



## massmorels (Mar 6, 2007)

they are worth the price though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stimpack (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a ridiculously amazing T above this post


----------



## nothing (Jan 24, 2014)

I need one named Darth maul!

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiepanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I got mine at around 4.5" for $80 I think, but it was unsexed. Just yesterday she molted and showed me some beautiful spermathecae! I was a bit worried at first because her legs got mega long(she went from 4.5" to over 6" in a single molt, and all legs!), so I was very happy when I got a look at the exuvium.

I keep mine the same as Theraphosa as well. She's never kicked hairs or thrown up any threat poses, but she is pretty skittish. She'll run away from the slightest disturbance. When I fill her water dish, she dives into her hide and stays there for a while. Other than that, though, she's always out in the open so she makes a great display animal!


----------



## IrieRogue (Jan 2, 2021)

I can't wait for mine to arrive on the 18th! I held out until I was able to locate one for under $150. Next to my Cyclocosmia latusicosta and my Haploclastus devamatha, this one will likely be my favorite. I've heard high humidity, but not wet, relatively warm during the day (75°F), and cooler in the evening (-10°F), with plenty of roaming space for this species' care. I have a B. hamorii and a H. maculata coming along with it. That covers the species from Indiana Jones (previously classified smithi), now I just need to add the one from Home Alone (Chilean Rose) to the family


----------

